# Considering a move To Cyprus



## RoyMac (May 12, 2013)

My wife and I are seriously considering a move to Cyprus next summer and while we find most of the information on the various treads helpful, they can also be a little confusing. 
I am 59 and my wife a year younger, so we will not be entitled to our state pensions for at least another 6 years.

We have a lot of questions and would be very grateful if any expats of a similar age (or were of that age when they moved) would be willing to meet up and share their experience with us. 
We will be on holiday in Cyprus over the period of 8-22 Jun with the first week spent in a village in the foot of the mountains and the second week in an apartment in Paphos.
If anyone in those areas would be willing to meet and have a chat over a glass of wine we would be very grateful.


----------



## RoyMac (May 12, 2013)

Very Helpful, many thanks


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Roy,
Welcome to the forum.
Take a bit of time to read some of the threads on thisforum as I am sure that many questions you have will have been asked and answered many times.
From that you will probably have more questions which we will be very happy to answer for you.
I am sure that once you are here people will be happy to meet up with you to chat over a coffee.

Which village in the foothills are you going to be staying in?

Veronica


----------



## RoyMac (May 12, 2013)

Veronica - many thanks and yes, I am finding the info on the forum helpful if a little confusing at times - so much to take in and consider.
We will be staying in Trimiklini for the first week of our holiday next month


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I think you will most members here are in the Paphos area so you may not get the chance to meet anyone in your first week but while in Paphos I am sure someone will be happy to meet up.

Feel free to ask questions and people will do their best to answer.


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

RoyMac said:


> Veronica - many thanks and yes, I am finding the info on the forum helpful if a little confusing at times - so much to take in and consider.
> We will be staying in Trimiklini for the first week of our holiday next month


There is a taverna called The Magic Tea Pot in a village ( Agias Georgias) near Trimiklini run by British ex-pats where a lot loca, and not so local,l ex-pats met. You would be made very welcome, and be able to have a lot of your local questions answered. There are a lot of ex-pats in the area especially in Lania and Trimiklini its self.


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

Just thought I would point out I have no connection to the above taverna just know it as a place to meet ex-pats in the area!!!


----------



## RoyMac (May 12, 2013)

Many thanks, we will make a point of paying a visit during our week in this part of Cyprus - looking out the window in Scotland at a very dull and damp sky the holiday cant come quick enough!!!!


----------

